# Bergwerk Freerider........



## Joker-Sports (22. August 2003)

Hi ist das Teil schon verfügbar und wieviel wiegt der Rahmen ? Ist er Rohloffkompatibel ?  Und welche Grössen gibts es auf der HP sind noch keine Daten da


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2003)

da musste bis morgen warten, heute wird dir hier garantiert keiner mehr antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker-Sports (1. September 2003)

kann man mir seit dem 22 keine auskunft darüber geben ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2003)

Die Eurobike, Joker, die Eurobike.


----------



## Joker-Sports (1. September 2003)

die ist net seit dem 22      ja cheetah steht natürlich auch ganz vorne ist bewährt und fährt sich sehr gut   nur für meine neue definition von radfahren zu schwer  .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2003)

Du wirst wohl nicht ernsthaft den Schimpansen mit Bergwerk vergleichen!

Und deine Fragen beantworten sich zum Teil eh quasi von selbst.

Ja, den Rahmen kann man schon kaufen. 
Gewicht dürfte bei ca. 3500g liegen. 
Rohloffkompatibel? Da weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Sollte aber bei einer Customschmiede wie Bergwerk kein Problem sein.
Größen: 440 mm/OR 568 mm; 470 mm/OR 588 mm; 500 mm/OR 608 mm.

Den Preis möchtest du nicht wissen?


----------



## Joker-Sports (1. September 2003)

mich interessiert nur der ek    da cheetah brauchst sich vor der printe net verstecken im gegenteil die geo ist net verbesserbar ! nur das gewicht limiert das ist alles was mir net gefällt


----------



## Joker-Sports (1. September 2003)

die ausfaller sagten mir paar leute verkraften die rohloff net  und ob das gewicht stimmt wenns 300 gramm mehr sind will ich es net


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Speedhub die Ausfallenden stark belasten. Da würde mir eine 200er Bremsscheibe hinten mehr Sorgen bereiten.


----------



## Joker-Sports (1. September 2003)

die will ich auch  scherz ne ne rohloff tut laut der aussage des "fachmanns" am 4 gelenker sehr belasten bei bestimmten positionen


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

Hallo Joker, 

jetzt ist die Eurobike rum und bei Bergwerk hat man ein wenig Luft um sich um die wichtigen Dinge zu kümmern  kurze Info an dieser Stelle: für uns hat die Messe schon am 26. angefangen (Aufbau+ Händlertage etc.) 
Unsere Website wird gerade mit den neuesten Daten gefüttert und sollte in ca. 1 Wochen online sein... 
Der neue Katalog ist bereits jetzt zu haben. Einfach kurze Mail an mich oder Stefan und schon ist er unterwegs.... lohnt sich!!
Den Rahmen wird es in ca. 5-6 Wochen zu kaufen geben... die Hinterbauten dazu werden just in diesem Moment geschweißt. Die Frage nach Rohloff ist vielleicht beim neuen Pfadfinder angebracht. Das Faunus FR hat hinten eine Steckachse (160mm) vorne in Verbindung mit Sherman ebenfalls. Schade.. wäre bestimmt eine gute Kombination geworden.  
Ich werde diese Woche noch eine kleine Übersicht der Bikes in dieses Forum stellen. Dort werden dann auch alle Daten etc. zu finden sein!


Bergwerk Manufaktur -  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

@ Tyrolens + Joker

gut geschätzt beim Gewicht: 3.450 g wiegt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


----------



## Joker-Sports (2. September 2003)

hm dann wird es mit nem spv ca 4,6 wiegen etc eher 4,7 hm schade also die rohloff geht aufgrund der steckachse net  ?wäre halt schon wichtig hm.


meine definiton ? mag keinen 19 kg freerider mehr 1000 hm hochtreten auf teufel komm raus um bergab mehr spass zu haben das muss auch leichter gehen  irgendwie halt g aber ich hab noch zeit werd mir vieles in ruhe angucken santacruz heckler wäre ne leichte überlegung mal sehen das bergwerk ist sehr schön ich schau mal die tage auf die page


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. September 2003)

Hm, wie kommst du auf 4,7 kg? Der Swinger 4-way coil wiegt ca. 500g. Macht für den Rahmen plus Dämpfer ca. 4 kg.
Jedenfalls bringt man das Bike locker auf unter 16kg. 15,5kg würd´s wohl mit einer vernünftigen Aussattung wiegen.


----------



## Joker-Sports (22. September 2003)

die feder wiegt vielleicht soviel  hab das ding in der hand gehabt das wiegt mehr wie ein kilo ist etwa so schwer wie ein fox rc!   und mit ordentlichen reifen wiegt es deutlich über 16 siehe cheetah 4,8 kg frame aufgebaut komplett 18 kg ! und wenn rohloff net möglich ist hat es sich eh erledigt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2003)

Hmm, dann haben die wohl auf der Homepage das Gewicht ohne Feder angegeben

http://www.answerproducts.com/swingercoil4way.htm

Hast du zufällig ne Teileliste von deinem Affen bei der Hand? Würde mich interessieren, was da so schwer ist. Die Reifen alleine können´s ja nicht sein. Oder fährst du 3" Schlappen?


----------



## Joker-Sports (22. September 2003)

schwer waren die 2,3 gazza dh und die 500 gramm dh schläuche pro stück  dazu komplett die raceface dh serie drauf allso alles überdimensioniert  deswegen wars so schwer !    alleine schlauch und reifen sind 2 kg drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2003)

Dann ist es kein Wunder, dass bei dir die Bikes so schwer werden. Ich meine, welchen Sinn macht es, solche Panzerteile ans Bike zu schrauben. Oder wiegst du um die 150kg und machst ausschließlich 4 m Drops ins flat?


----------



## Joker-Sports (22. September 2003)

ne ich bin damit dh in wildbad gefahren und hatte auch mal ne monster t dran hat super gepasst und alle stürze ohne defekte überstanden  das rad würde ich ja wieder kaufen wenn die stütze net ne hülse hätte gg der einzigste punkt der mich ständig aufgeregt hat beim stütze verstellen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2003)

Gut, im Bikepark spielt das Gewicht eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. 
Hat denn das Affe bei der Sattelstütze ein Sondermaß, bzw. wofür braucht man die Hülse?

Für´n Bikepark wäre mir das Faunus FR auch zu schade. Ich meine, wozu braucht man im Bikepark nen teuren, relativ leichten, ausgereiften Viergelenker? Zum Verheizen reicht auch ein Noname Rahmen...


----------



## Joker-Sports (22. September 2003)

leicht ausgereift ? das muss er erstmal beweisen und leichter wie die konkurrenz santa cruz etc ! zu schade ? willst singletrails posen damit ? das ist ein rad mann zum springen und blödsinn machen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. September 2003)

Naja, da hast du schon recht, dass sich das Bike erst mal bewähren muß. Schwerer als die Konkurenz ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Zu schade ist´s, weil man im Park ohnehin alles schrottet. Da ist das gesamte Bike ein Verschleißteil. Und selbstverständlich würde ich mit diesem Bike auf Singletrails herumfahren. Dafür ist es ja gemacht.  Im Bikepark wäre ich eher mit nem Orange 223 DD o.ä. unterwegs. Mit 165 mm Federweg hinten und ner 150 mm Gabel ist das Faunus FR ein Freireiter mit dem man auch noch halbwegs gut berauf fahren kann. Hierfür ist das Bike IMO besser geeignet.


----------



## Joker-Sports (23. September 2003)

für den wald braucht keiner mehr wie 130 v/H   das faunus muss grosse drops im park stehen auf dem dh  gaps springen und auch schöne treppen überstehen  und auch mal nen crash beim dh das hat das cheetah auch alles geschaft    wenn das berngwerk vernünftig aufgebaut ist hält es auch  den park jedes we aus das hat bisher jeder meiner rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2003)

Ja, dann mußt du halt mal im Wald richtig(!) fahren  Dann brauchst du weit mehr als 130 mm.
Nein, im Ernst. Ich wüßte nicht, was ein Faunus FR im Park besser könnte, als der Affe. Die Anforderungen im Park sind ja nicht allzu hoch. Das Faunus ist da quasi überqualifiziert.


----------



## Joker-Sports (23. September 2003)

dann geh mal in wildbad dh fahren da ist das faunus schnell am limit   der affe kostet mich aber nur 1299 mit manitou spv vom komplettpreis ganz zu schweigen und der affe nimmt ne rohloff auf


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2003)

Wofür brauchst du denn jetzt eigentlich das Bike? Für´n Park, oder doch für Touren (wie du vorher geschrieben hast)? Für´n Park wär´s mir auch um ne Speedhub zu Schade...
Mit  1300,- ist der Affe um ca.  1000,- günstiger als das Bergwerk. Ein schöner Haufen Geld...


----------



## Joker-Sports (23. September 2003)

dachte das bergwerk kostet 1800-1900 ? hm naja das alutech wildsau bekäm ich auch günstig  weiss net was du hast ? ein freerider wie der muss geprügelt werden da müssen 2 meter sprünge oder gaps auch mal herhalten und ne rohloff ist dafür ja wie geschaffen du bist ein teileschoner ich merk schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2003)

Der Rahmen kostet 1.900,- ohne Dämpfer. Also mit Dämpfer um die 2.300,-
Yep, ich bin ein Teileschoner, weil ich anständig fahren kann.  
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich keine 2m Sprünge mache.


----------



## Mischi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

was habt Ihr den beim Bergwerk Faunus FR für ne Hinterrad Nabe verbaut?

Ich hoffe ich bin richtig informiert:
Achsbreite 160mm
Steckachse 15mm

Ich bekomme bald meinen Rahmen und jetzt kann ich keine passende Nabe finden.
Die White Industries Chup wird nicht mehr hergestellt und ne Chris King für 500,- Euro kommt nicht in Frage.
Die Nabe sollte 32 Speichenlöcher haben.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube ja eher, dass die Hinterachse 165 mm breit sein muß...


----------



## Mischi (7. Oktober 2003)

> Das Faunus FR hat hinten eine Steckachse (160mm)



Aussage AnthonyXIV vom 02.09.03


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2003)

Schon, aber es gibt ja kaum Naben mit 160 mm. Mit 165 mm hingegen gibt´s viele...

Ach ja, du mußt dringend ganz viele Photos von deinem Rahmen machen und sie ins Forum stellen


----------



## Mischi (8. Oktober 2003)

Das ist ja genau mein Punkt!!

Es gibt so gut wie keine Naben mit 160mm Achsbreite.
Bei Naben mit einer Achsbreite von 150 oder 165mm gibt es genügend Auswahl.

Und nun?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2003)

Wetten es sind 165 mm?


----------



## Mischi (8. Oktober 2003)

Um was wollen wir Wetten??


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2003)

Um deinen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischi (8. Oktober 2003)

Und was hättest Du zu bieten??


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2003)

Die Gewissheit, dass du Recht hast.


----------

